# Anything new for 2011 Receivers?



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't noticed any posts that mention what, if anything, is new for 2011. Last year seemed to be all about HDMI 1.4. How do the 2011 receivers differ from the 2010 models?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Most of the HDMI 1.4 AVR's were introduced in late Summer/early Fall for 2011. On the whole, the AVR's out now are not going to be replaced until next Fall.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

There seems to be a trend towards ipod/phone apps that allow you to control setup and networking features. Doesn't do much for me, but I hope that more advanced EQ technologies like Audyssey XT32 will also become more prevalent in lower priced models (which doesn't seem to be the trend).

We'll also see less Component and S-video ports, hopefully


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

eugovector said:


> There seems to be a trend towards ipod/phone apps that allow you to control setup and networking features. Doesn't do much for me, but I hope that more advanced EQ technologies like Audyssey XT32 will also become more prevalent in lower priced models (which doesn't seem to be the trend).
> 
> We'll also see less Component and S-video ports, hopefully


Marshall,
Your wishes soon will be granted. Due to the Analog Sunrise, Component, S-Video, and Composite Video are soon going the way of the 8 Track. T Minus and less than 2 Years and counting.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

If Onkyo goes 11 channels I will upgrade my 5007!


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

Im hoping to see XT32 on more receivers


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nezff said:


> Im hoping to see XT32 on more receivers


Hello,
I am afraid it will remain on the upper tier AVR/SSP's much like MultEQ XT was only offered on the upper tier. Perhaps Audyssey will upgrade MultEQ into something closer to MultEQ XT as XT32 is such an upgrade.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, what I cant understand is why companies like Onkyo, dropped MultEQ XT on some of their midrange to high end receivers? I have the 876 and it has MULTEQ XT. I am currently looking into the 3008.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Audyssey no longer offers MultEQ XT as XT32 is the replacement. The beautiful thing about XT32 is somehow it offers far greater Processing Power while not placing more demands on the DSP Chips in AVR's. Voodoo that they do...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

are you sure about this statement?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Quite sure. Or I suppose I should phrase it as almost all AVR manufacturers who had offered MultEQ XT are now offering XT32.


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok, Im assuming we are talking in the future there will be either MultEQ or MultEQ XT32. No more MultEQ XT? I know Denon for one has all flavors right now.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nezff said:


> Ok, Im assuming we are talking in the future there will be either MultEQ or MultEQ XT32. No more MultEQ XT? I know Denon for one has all flavors right now.


Hello,
The thing with Denon is they have models like the 4810 and 5308 that are several years old. Going forward, the Flagship is going to be the 43xx as high priced AVR's are not selling well enough to keep up with all of the changes in technology. Kinda makes me sad as Denon's upper tier is awesome. However the 5308 was released in late 2007 with most taking delivery in early 2008. 

At the same time, the AVR-4308 was released. Since, there has been a 4310 and 4311. DenonJeff aka Jeff Talmadge announced the information about there not being replacements for the 4810 and 5308 some time ago.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm interested in how other companies will respond to MultiEQ XT32. I'm partial to Pioneer because their amps use a lot less power, but the amps with Audyssey are now more compelling. Also the ability to EQ 2 subs. I'm hoping MCACC gets an update, but somehow I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

2 subs eq is what Im liking. Time to upgrade!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, as the price of quality subs continues to drop, and subs become better engineered to provide good results with smaller boxes, and better looking to boot, I think the number of folks running multiple subs is going to go up.


----------



## iskandam (May 5, 2009)

I feel that the Advanced MCACC used in the Pioneer Elite models are more accurate than Audyssey MultEQ. Has anybody compared it to Audyssey MultEQ XT32?


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

iskandam said:


> I feel that the Advanced MCACC used in the Pioneer Elite models are more accurate than Audyssey MultEQ. Has anybody compared it to Audyssey MultEQ XT32?


There seems to be a lot more information available about the various Audyssey versions than the MCACC ones. Has any of the various equipment test sites compared them?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

iskandam said:


> I feel that the Advanced MCACC used in the Pioneer Elite models are more accurate than Audyssey MultEQ. Has anybody compared it to Audyssey MultEQ XT32?


So if its more advanced than MultEQ then its on par with MultEQ-XT?


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

My experience has been that Advanced MCACC isn't as good as MultEQ XT. Admittedly, this was at least 3 years ago, but I moved from a Pioneer VSX-9300TX with Advanced MCACC to an Onkyo TX-SR705 with MultEQ XT. Same speakers and sub, same placement in the room, and the resulting sound qualities were worlds apart, with MultEQ XT being head and shoulders better. Sure, Advanced MCACC had some neat gee-whiz features such as the ability to change when and for how long it listened to the speaker chirps, which could markedly change the audible results. And it had a cool PC app for the Elite receivers-which also worked with mine-that allowed you to view before and after frequency response graphs. But MultEQ XT simply worked better. Dialog was much clearer than with AMCACC, but the biggest difference was in the sub channel. AMCACC didn't touch bass freqs below about 63 Hz, so to flatten my sub's response, I used a BFD and REW. I was very surprised on my first REW run after installing and setting up the Onkyo (with the BFD bypassed to see what MultEQ XT on its own would do with the sub). The resulting plot was nearly identical to that which I had achieved after much work with REW and the BFD. 10-15 minutes to run MultEQ XT and get equal or better results than with AMCACC, REW, and the BFD along with hours of work getting there? Sold!

Please note that this wasn't just a "sounds better to me" result. Although it sounded better for sure, I also used instrumentation (REW and an ECM-8000 mic) to see what was in fact happening with the system's FR


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Any more talk of Audyssey DSX support for newer receivers?

Last I checked I knew that there was support for a select group of them.

I still haven't decided how much interest I have in the technology.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I definitely prefer Audyssey over all other solutions. The thing I like about Audyssey is that they place a premium on the Subwoofer and lower Octaves whereas the competing solutions often stop around 60hz. 

There is no best I suppose as results may vary, but after using MCACC and others Audyssey has been the best.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I use XT on the AS-EQ1 and it has made a huge difference to my dual PB13U's. It has really tamed the lower sub frequencies. I am anxious to upgrade my avr to include audyssey xt32 to better manage my other speakers. If xt32 can improve my other speakers to the extent that xt has improved my subs. I will be very happy.
Based on my experience with XT . I definitely prefer Audyssey.


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Well...and I'm definitely no expert...so far it seems that 2011 is about filling out the lower end of the line. I guess Pioneer, Denon, Onkyo etc...put out their flagships last fall and now are progressively removing features and price. 

With the ever increasing number of channels in an amp, I'm wondering if there will be renewed focus on separates. I doubt it. Apple thrives on people tiring of an expensive product after a year or so. I for one don't see any real innovation in amp offerings and the mini-Spock on my left shoulder keeps telling me to just set up a bunch of monoblock amps and figure out the pre-amp decoding afterward. 

Problem is, monolithic pre/pros are so costly that value is really not even there. What happens when ASUS decides they can write a surround/room correction algorithm to run on the chips they solder by the millions? Audyssey is pretty desirable right now, but I don't think they have exclusive access to scientific literature or programming talent.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Investing heavily in top grade amplification is an excellent call. When I think of some of the things I have spent thousands of Dollars on that now seem absurd such as my 194 Pound 34" Sony XBR-910 that I spent almost 3 thousand Dollars on with the Stand or 1500 Dollars for the Denon DVD-3910, the Amplifiers I purchased around and before the time of these purchases are still going strong and retain a great deal of their Resale Value.

I wish the same could be said of my TV or DVD Player. I do always try to sell Components right around the time that they are still desirable yet something new is coming, but Speakers and Amplifiers are the safest bets for long term expenditures.

Denon seems to agree with your sentiment and have not redesigned the AVR-5308 or 4810 for many years while still remaining in the Lineup. However, the 5308 and the SSP it is based off are about to have the ability to upgrade to Audyssey XT32 and 3D Passthrough. As XT32 does not place more Processing strain on the AVR/SSP's than MultEQ XT, it is not entirely shocking. I do wonder how XT32 places little to no extra demands on the AVR/SSP while offering greatly increased Processing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

